
The Sunlight Manifesto: Desktop Linux Out of Darkness - handsomegenius
https://sunlight.makeitlinux.org
======
simonblack
I drive a Mercedes. I like my Mercedes. A Mercedes is not for everyone. A
Mercedes is too expensive for a guy who thinks a Ford is sufficient. And some
people just prefer Fords.

I run Linux on my Desktop. I like Linux on my Desktop. Before Linux I ran UNIX
on my Desktop. I have never used Windows as my day-to-day operating system.
Linux is not for everyone. Linux is too nerdy or too elite for a guy who
thinks Windows is sufficient. And some people just prefer Windows.

The people who want to will drive a Mercedes. The people who want to will use
Linux on their Desktop. They just don't care about what other people are
driving or using.

